# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Version 2.3.4 Released Add Repair no network i9500 via one click WOW!!!!!

## mohamed73

*Asansam Version 2.3.4 Released Add Repair no network i9500 via one click WOW!!!!!* *Asansam Version 2.3.4 Released  
Repair  
Not Register To Network* * 
For Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 
VIA ONE CLICK 
Without Use S imei   FIRST IN THE WORLD * *Add*  * GT-i9500 Galaxy S4 (Repair no network via OneClick )*   *This  method working for Countries without imei policy and phones that show  no register to network after repair imei and super imei or special imei
please dont send any replay post about not working or still no  network(you Country have imei policy and post deleted without answer)
send name country in Private Messages for asansam box only* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
::::Very important ::::
Please dont test in* *Countries have imei policy same turkey or dubai We have working on this countries and fix soon for this users  * *How to repair no network?
-Open asansam
-Select model via type
-Goto android service
-Select repair i9500 no network in misc.job
-select usb cable to phone and wait 20 sec(need root)
-select interface port in setting
-Press do it button
-Wait for finish step1
-Connect uart cable to phone now(rj45 s7070)
-Wait for finish step2
-done and repaired successfully* 
  Quote:
    			 				 Prepairing ...OK
 Device Found!
 Checking Root ...OK
 Phone Root OK. Continue..
 Prepairing Phone  ...Done!
 Rebooting... OK! 
 Now Remove USB Cable and Wait Phone Powering Up Completely (Media Scanners Passed) Then insert UART cable to Phone to Continue 
 Waiting for Phone...
 Searching for phone on COM71 ... Phone Found
 Reading Data from phone...  
 Verifying ... OK
 Prepairing ... OK
 Repairing Network... OK OK
 Reset Done! 			 		    * 
Some Success reports(Before Released) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *  *Add * *GT-i9500 Galaxy S4 (Special imei database updated to amazing imei ) 
You can test this method too if not work one click 
in your* *countries (without imei policy)*  *How to use special imei?* *-Select model
-Select interface port in select port part
-Goto general service
-Insert orginal imei in IMEI1
-enable special imei
-Press repair imei button
-Remove usb and insert uart cable to phone(step2)
-Repair successfully* 
  Quote: Prepairing ...OK Device Found! Reading Phone Informations ...  Model : GT-I9500 Android Version : 4.2.2 PDA Version : I9500XXUAMDK CS Version : I9500OJVAMDK Phone Version : I9500XXUAMDK IMEI : NULL Disabling الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ...Done! Rebooting... OK!  Now Remove USB Cable and Wait Phone Powering Up Completely (Media Scanners Passed) Then insert UART cable to Phone to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Delay 60 Seconds... Searching for phone on COM46 ... Phone Found Reading Data from phone...  Model : GT-I9500 S/W Version : I9500XXUAMDK Unique ID : CV300A20DA8FD30 Memory ID : - IMEI : none  Verifying MSL ... OK Bypassing MSL ... OK Preparing to write الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] IMEI. Generating IMEI... OK Writing IMEI ... OK Reset Done! Operation Completed Operation Time: 00:01:11  *  
Special tanx to Alnajat-gsm and all other asansam users * *Download
===============* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
===============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (mediafire)
=======================
Press on Go file support button(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
==================================* *Download rar file and copy & extract to c:/ASANSAM2(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])*   *Updates Will Continue!*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *WE have a question?!!!* *Still Need Other Sam sung Android Tool?*  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

